
Enom – We are aware of some issues affecting DNS and are working to resolve - bluedino
https://twitter.com/enom/status/439458367363227648
======
measure2xcut1x
It appears by as if Comcast DNS has dropped all Enom domains.

I understand having secondary name servers and switching application IPs, but
(pardon my ignorance) how does an web application host or website achieve high
availability in this scenario?

~~~
bluedino
OpenDNS isn't resolving some of our domains as well

Pinging one of our sites that's available if we use, say Google DNS, returns
this:

>> 64 bytes from hit-servfail.opendns.com (67.215.66.132): icmp_req=1 ttl=57
time=1.59 ms

